# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Koperspiraal T-Safe ervaring??

## Liest

Hi,

Ik laat binnenkort de T-Safe koperspiraal plaatsen, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
Dan bedoel ik niet zozeer de plaatsing, maar de koperspiraal en T-Safe zelf?

Hormonen beïnvloedden mijn stemming en zin in seks teveel, dus zocht ik een alternatief.
De T-Safe is naast hormoonvrij ook even betrouwbaar als andere spiralen, en betrouwbaarder dan de pil, en kan 10 jaar blijven zitten! Met mijn onregelmatig leven van reizen en stappen ideaal lijkt me. Ik vraag me af waarom ik hier niet aan gedacht heb toen ik nog studeerde...

Ik lees veel verhalen over de koperspiraal (+ en -), maar ben benieuwd wat de ervaringen met specifiek de T-Safe zijn, aangezien deze relatief nieuw is? Graag onderbouwde reacties.

----------

